# Ritz (llama)



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

OH! He's beautiful! WHen my kids were raising 4 H lambs, I fell in love with the llamas at the fair. Really came very close to buying at least one. I still think about it.... There are a lot of llama farms in our area, and a former president of the Llama Club of America ( I think that's what it was called) lives near us.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a neighbor that raises llama's. Can I ask what a person does with them? I think I vaguely remember that they are sheared for their wool (coat or whatever it's called).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I have a neighbor that raises llama's. Can I ask what a person does with them? I think I vaguely remember that they are sheared for their wool (coat or whatever it's called).


And for dodging spit balls... 

JUST KIDDING. (I guess that it takes a lot for one to be mad enough to spit at ya. But, since I make EVERYONE mad, I'd probably be soaked regularly.)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a funny little face it has... lol cute!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

We can make Ritz an honorary Golden if you like. You know, I could chant "By the powers vested in me by the GRF" etc., etc.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

he is so cute. i love llama eyes--also al pacas.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

glad you like him, this is a cria i bred & am very happy with him. he is now 8 months old, and is for sale. Llamas are sheared for their wool each spring. You usually get about 2 good pounds off of them a year and sell it for $3-$5 an ounce. We also used them as gaurds (they will kill dogs and coyotes), and pack animals. they can easily carry 100 pounds and can be rented for mountain hikes (mine can't they live in Indiana! but you can find llama rentals in mountain areas!) They make good pets & i show them in halter (conformation) & performance (like agility)


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> glad you like him, this is a cria i bred & am very happy with him. he is now 8 months old, and is for sale. Llamas are sheared for their wool each spring. You usually get about 2 good pounds off of them a year and sell it for $3-$5 an ounce. We also used them as gaurds (they will kill dogs and coyotes), and pack animals. they can easily carry 100 pounds and can be rented for mountain hikes (mine can't they live in Indiana! but you can find llama rentals in mountain areas!) They make good pets & i show them in halter (conformation) & performance (like agility)


 he's cute!!! I didnt know what the purpose of a llama was either. thanks for the info!
my husbands friend had a few llama's on his farm in michigan and he said they spit! and it did if you got too close to it!:yuck: have you ever heard of that? spitting??

Debbie & mason


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so llamas are very intelligent like dogs??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one cute and sweet face. I didnt know that llamas could spit. I knew camels could but not llamas. Learned something new. THey sound like good animals to have on farms in coyote country.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

yes, llamas are very smart. we clicker train & all i have to do is hold up a halter and the whole herd comes running to stick their faces in it. They also know which halter is theirs (they each have their own color.) my old gelding will kush (lay down) when i snap my fingers. they are very smart.

and yes they do spit. it usually takes alot to get them mad enough, but some animals are just hateful. Mine do not spit on me-i spit back. They will turn and spit at the wall when i am doing shots or cutting toe nails. they have about 8 foot dead aim, and it can be very nasty. usually when someone gets spit on, it is feeding time, or they are in between 2 having an issue.

They can also kick, but they have padded feet like dogs and it doesn't hurt.

generally they are very laid back animals, and are a joy to work with. (i've had them for 13 years, and can't imagine life without them)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is cute  Beautiful eyes!!!


----------

